# DP34 Switch with 512 DVR



## wrightejw (Feb 7, 2004)

Hi all i'm thinking of getting a 512 DVR, at present i have a single dish getting 110, 119 and 118. My question is can i use my DP34 switch with the DISH Pro Plus input-signal separator??????


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

No, the 512 will require two lines from the DP34 switch. You do NOT use the separator with a DP34 switch.

If you wanted to use a one line solution with the separator because running a second line to the receiver would be difficult, remove the DP34 switch and get a DPP33 switch or a DPP44 switch. The DPP33 would be better as it does not need a power supply. However if you think you will add HD and need a 4th satellite connection in the future, get the DPP44 switch.


----------



## wrightejw (Feb 7, 2004)

Thanks Mr-Rick for that quick reply your were a big help in making up my mind. I just ordered that DPP33 switch and the 512 reciver based on your info.


----------

